# 6 Emily Dickinson Poems



## Romantic Geek

Greetings TC!

Other than one more lesson with my composition teacher, I am finished my latest project. It's 6 Emily Dickinson Poems for mezzo-soprano and piano. For now, I only have Finale GPO recordings (English horn for the voice) but they are going to be performed on March 28th and recorded.

They're based on the poetry of Emily Dickinson, a highly respected American poet. Her poems can often be quite enigmatic and difficult to set to music. I met with an English professor to discuss the poems and then set them to music. The set itself is quite cyclic with the last song, which has lots of common themes with the earlier poems, recapping much of what happens in the other pieces.

www.soundclick.com/DevinChaloux

You can find all 6 of them on my soundclick page (as well as my other compositions that I've posted there.) The text for each poem can be found on each poems individual page.

I'd love your comments for now - and then I'll update them with real files after I get my hands on the recording.

I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Romantic Geek said:


> 6 Emily Dickinson Poems for mezzo-soprano and piano.


GREAT call choosing to go lower than soprano on this one. (Did you give any thought to going lower still?)

To have the pieces lower than soprano-register seems more consistent with 
"choosing-the-rope-over-the-floss."


----------



## Romantic Geek

These songs are pretty easily transferrable to a baritone. Low note is an A, high note is a G. Has to be a good baritone though ;-)


----------



## andruini

Good job, I enjoyed them. It's a nice cycle, and the poetry is great!


----------

